# כל vs. כול



## אדם

Is there a difference, or are they just different ways to spell it?

תודה,

-
אדם


----------



## talmid

240308                                0345

As a non-Sabra, I'll take a chance & say that my feeling is that
   כל is the correct spelling
I've not come across your other form
Best wishes


----------



## בעל-חלומות

Actually, I think the rule is that if it's not "connected" to another word it's spelled כול and that if it is it's כל.

So: כל-כך, כל הזמן , but אני שונא את הכול and כולם (which is כול+ם).

I always write it as כל, though (except in כולם, כולנו, כולי, וכו').


----------



## eshcar

well, officially כל is the preposition and כול is the noun. so כל הילדים but  ראיתי את הכול. (just like בעל חלומות said). However, again like בעל חלומות I alwyas write כל except for כולם, כולן etc.
If you know a little french, it reminds me of 'tous' (silent s) and 'tous' (s is pronounced) - tous les gamins (tous is an adjective, and the s is silent) as opposed to 'on a tous vu ce film' (tous is a pronoun, and the s is pronounced)


----------



## cfu507

eshcar said:


> well, officially כל is the preposition and כול is the noun. so כל הילדים but ראיתי את הכול. (just like בעל חלומות said). However, again like בעל חלומות I alwyas write כל except for כולם, כולן etc.
> If you know a little french, it reminds me of 'tous' (silent s) and 'tous' (s is pronounced) - tous les gamins (tous is an adjective, and the s is silent) as opposed to 'on a tous vu ce film' (tous is a pronoun, and the s is pronounced)


 
I agree and I write הכל too.
כל-הכבוד
כל הילדים מתבקשים לשבת
הוצאתי מהאוטו את הכל
כולכן, כולכם, כולם, כולן....


----------



## אדם

Thanks guys, that clears it up.


----------



## cfu507

Hauser said:


> Thanks guys, that clears it up.


 
You are welcome,
By the way, with Nikud, the כ gets Kubbutz and the ו is gone in כולם and כולן.


----------



## אדם

cfu507 said:


> You are welcome,
> By the way, with Nikud, the כ gets Kubbutz and the ו is gone in כולם and כולן.


 
What do you mean it gets "Kubbutz"?


----------



## Mjolnir

*קֻבּוּץ (גם: קִבּוּץ)*
סימן ניקוד עברי, המופיע בצורת שלוש נקודות אלכסוניות תחת האות ומייצג את התנועה u.
במילה סֻלָּם האות סמ"ך מנוקדת בקובוץ.Source.

Cfu meant that כולם and כולן are actually written as כֻּלָּם and כֻּלָּן with Nikkud.​


----------



## sawyeric1

What is most common - מכול or מכל for "from all"?


----------



## utopia

In literary standardized Hebrew it's not a question of "most common".

The right form is מכול when it is not part of a costruct form: אני שללתי זאת מכול וכול.

The construct form is מכל - 
אני יכול ללמוד מכל דבר.


----------

